# Some Goose/Duck hunting footage



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

Here is a few clips of our season so far. We haven't been able to get to much footage so this is what we have. Some are a little shaky and not exactly the best shooting but we did what we can. Hopefully you still enjoy.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Once again, Good-stuff Z.


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

fieldgeneral said:


> Once again, Good-stuff Z.


Hahaha Thank You! I'm sure I'll be watching your end of the season video sooner or later and saying the same stuff!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I have been putting our duck footage together here and there and will have something out here eventually.


----------

